# goose chairs?



## jimmyjohn13 (Feb 22, 2009)

Just picked up 2 goose chairs really cheap at a garage sale and was wondering what everyone thinks about them. Any pros or cons and ways to be more effective with them like where to put them in your spread would be great.


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

> ways to be more effective


 Don't use them 

Early in the year or on dumb geese, I would just sit in them towards the back end of your decoys


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

junk buy a power hunter. or a back board and a gilly cover.


----------



## benelliguyusa85 (Sep 3, 2008)

i disagree a little with the junk comments. I no longer use them but about 10 years ago we did and i have to say they do work. However if you have wide shoulders they are super uncomfortable. They did work though in everything from stubble to a stright up plowed field. If you got them cheap its not a bad investment id say what they heck give them a try and post some pics of the geese you harvest. Show some of the critics up lol.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

10 years ago we were all using 60 inch shell decoys, sillys that shine, goose chairs, goose suits, 1100 ft per second steel shot, texas rags for snows, and big river flute calls.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

shooteminthelips said:


> 10 years ago we were all using 60 inch shell decoys, sillys that shine, goose chairs, goose suits, 1100 ft per second steel shot, texas rags for snows, and big river flute calls.


 :lol:

My big river flock talk never leaves my lanyard, rags are still used for snows and people kill snows over them.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Just because your finger might fit in a toaster when it is one. Doesnt mean it is the right choice to do does it?


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

shooteminthelips said:


> Just because your finger might fit in a toaster when it is one. Doesnt mean it is the right choice to do does it?


Well if you don't use it then it doesn't work right? Just messing 8) you just seem very opinionated to what works for you as to what works for others. We've been running Carrylite Magnum shells in our spread since I started goose hunting when I was 12 and although overtime have added fullbodies have never had to take them out of the spread because geese were flaring off of them etc.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

shooteminthelips said:


> 10 years ago we were all using 60 inch shell decoys, sillys that shine, goose chairs, goose suits, 1100 ft per second steel shot, texas rags for snows, and big river flute calls.


And all of these still work I have shot geese 5 feet from my pickup and trailer Get on the X


----------



## Locked_N_Loaded (Jan 27, 2009)

Have used them. Never really flared geese. But there cheap and they work. Like stated before they kinda get a little uncomfortable.

For years we would just lay in the decoys and kill geese at our feet. Its all about location imo....


----------



## gooseslapper (Feb 4, 2009)

They work fine. I find them most effective in a snow covered field. Wearing white tyvek suits when u are sitting in one makes u more invisible then most layouts.


----------



## Blueman (Feb 13, 2008)

shooteminthelips said:


> 10 years ago we were all using 60 inch shell decoys, sillys that shine, goose chairs, goose suits, 1100 ft per second steel shot, texas rags for snows, and big river flute calls.


My Feelings exactly :beer:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Goose chairs catch a lot of flack these days because they're not "in"...but truth be told a lot of geese have been shot using them.

Doesn't Tony Toye use them exclusively in the spring in all his fields for snow geese? He seems to do alright.

If you picked them up cheap, they aren't a bad extra blind to have around if you're bringing other people. They're great for kids or new hunters who want to see what's going on. Back when we had guys in our spread using them we'd bring burlap to throw over the person's legs and then rake chaff over it.

The biggest downside to them is having to flip the lid to shoot.


----------

